# Headlight Adjustment for Driving in Europe



## jaycee (Feb 15, 2007)

Do I need beam deflectors or do I need to adjust the headlights for driving on the right?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

If you have halogen headlights, then you can carry out the adjustment yourself as per the manual.

If you have xenon lamps, then you must get your nearest Audi service centre to do it.


----------



## jaycee (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I have halogens, so I will be able to adjust them myself.


----------



## jaycee (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, after an overnight crossing from Harwich to Hook of Holland, and a drive to Copenhagen ahead, I was all set to "follow the instruction manual", pop out the headlights and flip the switch. Sounds easy... Of course, it wasn't. I could not find any way of getting the plasric covers next to the headlight units off. Eventually, I had to find an Audi garage, and ask them what I was doing wrong. They got out the dealer's workshop manual, scratched their heads for half and hour, pushed light probes into cavities, and eventually prised them off, in the process snapping off the hidden lugs holding them in place. Great design Aud!

I can guarantee you will have to feel the pain of snapping plastic if you ever need to switch your lights over.


----------



## zbe (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of taking my TTS over to Europe for a few weeks as it seems a waste to leave it sitting at home whilst i'm working abroad.

Has anyone had their Xenons adjusted by the dealer? 
Will it need to be booked in or is it a quick job?
How much are they likely to charge?

Thanks


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

As I understand it, it's a 15 minute job. So the charge will be about a kidney or perhaps your right testicle


----------



## zbe (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, apparently I've got to take it in for a service, surprising i thought it was milage driven not annual?

I'll get the lights adjusted at the same time and they can take both kidneys


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I would also like to know about this, ive been told it can be done via VAGCOM

I hope it can for when i go to Europe again, wont cost me anything then


----------



## MAMDaveM (Sep 7, 2008)

I was wondering if you have adaptive headlights whether you need to have them adjusted at all when you drive in Europe?

For the TTS with bi xenons changing requires VAGCOM, which for most means a trip to the dealers. So I was caught with the problem of do I drive illegally in the UK as I drive in the dark to the Ferry or do I drive illegally on the Continent once I get there.


----------



## djtex (May 6, 2007)

MAMDaveM said:


> I was wondering if you have adaptive headlights whether you need to have them adjusted at all when you drive in Europe?
> 
> For the TTS with bi xenons changing requires VAGCOM, which for most means a trip to the dealers. So I was caught with the problem of do I drive illegally in the UK as I drive in the dark to the Ferry or do I drive illegally on the Continent once I get there.


I have the exact same problem. Tricky eh? I've decided that as I live 80 miles from Dover I'm gonna risk having illegal lights in the UK, as I have 4000 miles planned the other side.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

I go to Le Mans in June and have had the same question. In the end I usually leave them set up for the UK because the trip is mid-June so very very long days and very little driving in the dark (if at all) whilst over in france.


----------



## johnp (Sep 6, 2008)

I have been to Switzerland twice this year and each time had my(adaptive bixenon) lights adjusted by my dealer.They charged £25 each time so £100 total.All the adjustment does is to lower the high beam that lights up the kerb,so driving back on this side does not blind any oncoming traffic,you just see less into the distance.Also each time you turn on the ignition the DIS gives you a warning to remind you the lights need resetting.


----------



## arambol (Jan 4, 2009)

I've just been quoted £60 inc VAT for the headlight adjustment from my dealer. 

For that price, I think I'll just drive in the day, park up early and spend the money on a nice hotel and catch the sunset by the pool !


----------



## zbe (Jan 30, 2008)

I took my car in for an oil change and asked whether there'd be a charge for adjusting the headlamps. I wasn't overly surprised to hear there would be, £40 despite the fact they'd have the car plugged in for diagnostics. Needless to say I wasn't impressed and told the dealer not to do it.

On the way in I popped in to my local dealer toget the adjustment done, they didn't supply the car but carried out the work free of charge in about 10 minutes.


----------

